# 622 Remote Code for Dynex TV



## lbeck (Jun 27, 2006)

Just bought a Dynex 32" TV for the 2nd bedroom. The 622 manual doesn't have a category for Dynex products. Must be newer than the DVR.

I know that there's some sourt of search feature but I've tried it in the past and recall that it took a really long time and in that instance didn't find a code anyway.

If someone has found the code for Dynex I'd appreciate it. Or as an alternate if someone knows who makes Dynex (sold by BB).


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Made either by LG or AOC.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071228162636AAbzvYi
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080219101038AAMPI6E


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Or, check this TiVo discussion thread on the Dynex remote codes:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=348281


----------

